# Leaf castings



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

It's been a while since I've done one, but this is a concrete casting of an elephant ear leaf. I use it as a bird feeder.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Pretty cool - and neat "re-purpose," as well!


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Have you ever seen one made of a big ant bed?I think they used heated metal instead of concrete.I seen the video on youtube the other day


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

RandyMan said:


> Have you ever seen one made of a big ant bed?I think they used heated metal instead of concrete.I seen the video on youtube the other day


You use aluminum and they are awesome!!!!


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

FRD135i said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever seen one made of a big ant bed?I think they used heated metal instead of concrete.I seen the video on youtube the other day
> ...


ALL the Bug's Life fans cringe when they watch that happen hehe


----------

